
Ask HN: What are the emerging niches in computer science - pieronero
I would like to know what are the emerging niches in information technology. I would be interested in specific answers, not generic things like Big Data, artificial intelligence, etc.
======
DrNuke
Legacy offline codebases from big, often public or fintech institutions, are
often written in arcane / archaic languages like Cobol or Fortran or even more
low level and urgently need to be managed, refactored or modernised properly,
without surrendering safety and security.

------
mabynogy
Everything around energy efficiency.

------
IpV8
SLAM

~~~
amuresan
What industries would you say are currently using SLAM?

